# Imprim. Canon : des impressions, des pilotes et des maux [1] !...



## philk34 (25 Octobre 2002)

Quelles sont vos impressions sur cette imprimante et faut-il tjs
utiliser du papier Canon ?


----------



## ApplePie (25 Octobre 2002)

*je suis satisfait de la mienne. rapide, silencieuse, impress. sans marge. il y a effectivement une différence de rendu et de finesse entre les impressions sur papier canon et sur les autres mais rien de dramatique. et si on est un pinailleur, on utilise du papier photo sur un frontier fuji* /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Jeffouille (27 Octobre 2002)

J'ai une S9000 (la version A3 de la S900) et j'en suis trés satisfait  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Lodoss (24 Septembre 2003)

Salut les gars,
j'ai un pot qui va switcher  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 en s'achettant un powerbook 12'' (le sal....., j'en bave de jalousie), mais il a une canon BJC-50 avec connection serie.
Comment donc peut-il faire pour continuer à l'utiliser avec son futur Mac.
Sur la doc de l'imprimante il est dit ceci "1 x parallèle - IEEE 1284 (EPP/ECP) - Centronics 36 broches ¦ 1 x infrarouge - IrDA". Est-il sauvé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci de votrez contribution pour aider un futur Macuser


----------



## Lodoss (26 Septembre 2003)

Bin alors , moi qui lui avait vanter la rapidité des reponses aux problèmes qu'on posait sur le forum de MacG, je suis mal là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Personne ne veut répondre à un futur Macuser  ???
J'y crois pas


----------



## golf (26 Septembre 2003)

Hé, il arrive que pour un pb donné à un moment donné il n'y ait pas l'interlocuteur adéquat !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2003)

moi je dirais que c'est mal parti... il faudrait pouvoir connecter l'imprimante en USB...
2 problèmes :
- existe-t-il des câbles ou adaptateurs usb-série ?
- quand bien même ce type de matériel existerait, il faudrait trouver des drivers usb de la BJC-50 pour Mac OS X
or si cette imprimante est dépourvue de port USB, je ne vois vraiment pas pourquoi de tels drivers auraient été conçus...

par contre il y a peut-être un moyen d'utiliser le port infrarouge (avec un dongle usb-infrarouge ??? mais dans ce cas, il faudrait aussi des pilotes OS X ?...)
sur ce point je laisse la place à d'autres, je ne m'y connais absolument pas...


----------



## golf (26 Septembre 2003)

FredG3 a dit:
			
		

> - existe-t-il des câbles ou adaptateurs usb-série ?


Dans la gamme Belkin... 
Mais il y en a d'autres...




			
				FredG3 a dit:
			
		

> - quand bien même ce type de matériel existerait, il faudrait trouver des drivers usb de la BJC-50 pour Mac OS X


Oui, avec ce pilote universel... Il n'exploiera peut être pas 100% des possibilités de l'imprimante mais sera suffisant...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2003)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Hé, il arrive que pour un pb donné à un moment donné il n'y ait pas l'interlocuteur adéquat !



eh bien, il était là l'interlocuteur adéquat !


----------



## Lodoss (26 Septembre 2003)

Ouf vous me rassurez  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon je vais lui imprimer tout cela, c'est vrai que j'avais pas pensé aux drivers car je n'en ai jamais installé spécifiquement sur mon iMac,  je n'ai fait que brancher les périphériques et hop ca marchait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En tout cas merci à vous 2 et surtout à toi Golf  pour la pertinence de tes réponses


----------



## Valouille (22 Avril 2004)

Bonjour à tous,


Je viens d'acheter une canon I560. J'ai tout installé comme indiqué et lorsque j'essaie de m'en servir j'ai un message qui me dit "Canon I560 erreur D308"...

Je vois bien dans le selecteur qu'elle n'est pas reconnue... De quoi cela peut-il venir selon vous ? 

Je suis sur un G3 sous OS 9.2.2. J'ai installé une carte USB (la voici :  carte USB ) car mon Mac n'en avait pas avant.

Auriez-vous une idée de ce qui se passe ?

Par avance merci pour votre aide !

Valouille


----------



## Valouille (22 Avril 2004)

J'ai oublié de préciser. Je suis sur un PowerPC G3 300 MHZ (un Desktop).

Lorsque je vais dans Information System Apple je vois les chjoses suivantes : 


*Dans Information Matériel : * 
Imprimante par défaut 
Nom : I560
Version gestion 4,54F
Emplacement : non disponible

*Dans périphérique / volume : * 
*USBO 0 * 
1.4.1 : I560
Code produit : 4230 ($1086)
Fabricant : Canon Inc.
Version gestion : 2,8
Gestionnaire : I560
Intensité (Ma) : 500 ($1f4)
N° de version : 1,0,6
N° de série : 307EZR

*PCI * 
Connecteur F1 : Carte video

Connecteur B1 : Carte USB
Type de carte : USB
Nom de la carte : pci 045,c861
Modèle de la carte : -1
Carte ROM N° : non disponible
Révision de la carte : 16
code fabricant : 1045


Voilà, peut-être que cela en éclairera certains ... en lisant cela j'ai pourtant l'impression que ma carte USB est bien reconnue et que l'imprimante est vue mais bon !!! c'est pas le cas puisque rien ne marche !

Merci par avance à ceux qui auront une idée !

Valouille


----------



## Valouille (22 Avril 2004)

Bon, pour ceux que cela pourrait interesser... le problème venait de la carte USB ... C'est un pb qui arrive parfois avec les "vieux" G3...

Voili voilou,

A pluche,

Valouille


----------



## Pitcheur10 (6 Mai 2004)

Salut à tous !

Est-ce que quelqu'un sait comment sortir les têtes d'impressions d'un canon i550 et les comment les nettoyer ? avec du Mr propre ? du liquide vaisselle ? faut-il faire appel à un garagiste ? est-ce que renault minutes y peut quelquechose ?...etc !

Merci !


----------



## Shrek (23 Juin 2004)

Quelqu'un a t il fait l'acquisition d'une Imprimante CP-330, USB, Canon a sublimation thermique qui permet de tirer ses photos directecment de l'appareil photo (gamme Canon powershot).
Je voudrais savoir si le résultat est satisfaisant et si cela vaut le coup par rapport au prix des consommables.

Merci.


----------



## Mouette (30 Juin 2004)

Bonjour, 

Je reçois mon Ibook ce jour , il est à la maison et attend mon arrivée ce soir pour sortir du carton ... 

Je voudrais relier mon imprimante actuelle , une Canon USB dont je ne me rappelle plus le nom , en mode BT avec l'Ibook (qui est configuré BT je précise) . la question est simple , existe t il 

Abix : Adaptateur Bluetooth imprimante USB 80 m , ça compatible Mac ???

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses ou suggestion !


----------



## Mouette (6 Juillet 2004)

Gros soucis avec ma toute belle imprimante , j'arrive pô à la connecter sur mon Ibook tout neuf   
Il me dit qu'il trouve pas le gestionnaire qui va bien , et sur le site Canon .... ben je trouve pas de drivers     

L'imprimante est neuve , je l'avais acheté 1 mois avant de Switcher .... grrrrr   

Si quelqu'un à une solution ainsi qu'une explication détaillé pour un gros nullos ...   


Merci à tous


----------



## naas (6 Juillet 2004)

oui effectivement il n'y a pas de pilotes pour ton imprimante  :rose:


----------



## golf (6 Juillet 2004)

C'est bien la SmartBase MP360 !?





Si, oui, hélas ! Rien...
Même pas en GimPrint


----------



## bouilla (7 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour,



J'ai un probleme avec une imprimante S450 que je n'arrive pas a faire fonctionner sur os x (Panther)


La machine semble etre parfaitement reconnue puisqu'elle apparait ds le service d'impression, et Apple semble etre formel sur sa compatibilité avec x.

donc voila le message qui apparait lorsque j'essaie de lancer une impression :


*Erreur numéro : 38

La cartouche BJ installée ne correspond pas aux paramètres définis. Prenez l'une des mesures décrites ci-dessous et réessayez.

- Remplacement de la cartouche par une cartouche BJ noire.
- Sélection de [Qualité et Support] du menu local de la boîte de dialogue d'impression et modification du paramètre [Cartouche BJ].* 

 :rateau: 


J'ai 2 compartiments de 3 cartouches sur cette imprimante (Photos-black, photos-cyan-Photos magenta, et sur le 2eme compartiment : Cyan, magenta, yellow) et j'ai respecté la position de chaque encreur...

Alors : _"Remplacement de la cartouche par une cartouche BJ noire"_. 
De quelle cartouche parle t-il ? 
 Mes cartouches sont au bon endroit.

_"Sélection de [Qualité et Support] du menu local de la boîte de dialogue d'impression et modification du paramètre [Cartouche BJ]" _

Alors là   

J'ai trifouillé partout mais impossible de trouver ce menu [Qualité et Support], si quelqu'un sait ?   

Autrement j'ai essayé de charger les derniers pilotes sur le site de Canon, mais ça ne change rien   


Help


----------



## da capo (7 Juillet 2004)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> _"Sélection de [Qualité et Support] du menu local de la boîte de dialogue d'impression et modification du paramètre [Cartouche BJ]" _
> 
> J'ai trifouillé partout mais impossible de trouver ce menu [Qualité et Support], si quelqu'un sait ?


 Quand tu lances une impression, dans la fenêtre tu as un menu déroulant dans lequel tu trouvera "Qualité et Support", normalement.


----------



## bouilla (7 Juillet 2004)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Quand tu lances une impression, dans la fenêtre tu as un menu déroulant dans lequel tu trouvera "Qualité et Support", normalement.




Je viens de re-re-verifier et je n'ai pas "Qalité et Support"...c'est ds le menu "Modifier" normalement ?

 :hein:


----------



## erual (9 Juillet 2004)

Je n'arrive pas à configurer mon imprimante Canon BJC 3000 sous OS 10.3.4, j'ai téléchargé un driver, mais je ne sais pas comment l'installer ? 
L'imprimante n'est donc pas reconnue dans l'utilitaire Configuration d'imprimante....
merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## naas (9 Juillet 2004)

erual a dit:
			
		

> ... j'ai téléchargé un driver, mais je ne sais pas comment l'installer ?
> ...


 quel est le nom de ton fichier ?
parce que le site canon ne le fourni pas pour macosX  :hein: 
par contre .... la tu peux charger un pilote alternatif


----------



## erual (9 Juillet 2004)

c'est bien ce pilote alternatif que j'ai téléchargé


----------



## naas (9 Juillet 2004)

erual a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien ce pilote alternatif que j'ai téléchargé


la procédure d'installation est  ici


----------



## erual (9 Juillet 2004)

bon, je vais relire la procédure d'install et essayer de comprendre (! je ne parle pas l'anglais) et je ferai cela demain car c'est l'ordi de mon bureau....

Bonne soirée


----------



## Daumier (7 Août 2004)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acheter d'occasion une imprimant laser Canon LBP-810, ras le bol d'acheter des cartouches Epson ! Je suis sous 10.3.4 et je suis allé charger le driver pour cette imprimante. Je l'ai trouve sur le site de Canon pour Mac OSX, de plus en français, mais quand je veux l'installer il le fait sous Mac OS 9 ???

Qu'est ce qui se passe ?
Merci


----------



## naas (9 Août 2004)

est ce que c'est celui la que tu a chargé ?
http://software.canon-europe.com/software/canon_netspot_device_installers6745.asp?model=LBP-810


----------



## Daumier (9 Août 2004)

Oui, mais depuis je l'ai retrouvé dans le dossier Documents de Panter !!!
En fait il s'agit de NetSpot Device qui est :

NetSpot Device Installer est un utilitaire qui permet de paramétrer les protocoles réseau sur les périphériques Canon connectés au réseau. 

Le débutant que je suis pense qu'il s'agit d'imprimante connectée au réseau ce qui 'est pas mon cas.
Avant de récupérer cette imprim. j'ai consulté le site Canon et lorsque j'ai vu ceci :
LBP-810

 Below are all downloads listed for your LBP-810. You can select your operating system and language to filter the list of downloads.
32.***Canon NetSpot Device Installer (1.01 (010))  ? 

Compatibility:

Operating system(s):
Mac OS X, Solaris 2.6 and higher

Language(s):
French

je ne me suis pas méfier pensant que sous Panter elle fonctionnerait mais je pense qu'il y a peu d'espoir...

Merci


----------



## Balooners (11 Août 2004)

Essaye avec ce logiciel qui est une sorte de driver universel : Gimp Print 

Dis nous si cela fonctionne


----------



## Daumier (11 Août 2004)

Il n'est pas du tout universel. Il ne fonctionne qu'avec les imprimantes qu'il reconnait. 
Faut pas jouer sur les mots 
A partir du moment ou il recoupe plusieurs constructeurs et plusieurs gamme, on le dit "universel" 

On peut constater que concernant Canon il n'y a pas beaucoup de modèle et aucune laser LBP...


----------



## sibileau.raymond (29 Août 2004)

sauf erreur (possible d'un néophyte !) je ne trouve pas de pilote OSX pour la BJC 3000 sur le cite canon.
existe-t-il ? et ou le trouver ?


----------



## Apca (29 Août 2004)

Salut, et bienvenu sur nos forum 

Je possède la même imprimante que toi, et malheureusement, il n'y a pas de driver ! Mais, j'ai trouver quands même ceci ce qui te permettra de l'utiliser sur macosX.

Tu peut aller jetter un oeil ICI


----------



## Apca (5 Septembre 2004)

Salus a tous,

Nous venons d'acheter une imprimante i965 de canon, elle est comptatible Macosx 10.2 et ultérieur. Apres avoir installer les driver fournis sur le cd, l'ordi ne la reconnais toujours pas. J'ai télécharger la mise a jour sur le site canon et comme ils indique, se drier semblerait fonctionner avec panter mais toujours rien. Quands je vais dans preference =>imprimante=> configurer, il voit l'impirmante et me met : "gestionnaire non installer" ! J'ai installer plusieur fois le driver du cd et le driver de chez canon! toujours rien ! 

Si quelqu'un sait ! Ce serait vraiment bien


----------



## Apca (5 Septembre 2004)

Voilà, je viens d'essayer l'imprimante sur mon ordi en installant directement le driver de chez canon et ca fonctionne. Comment puis-je faire pour supprimer les driver précedament installer chez mon père afin de réinstaller aussi directement le driver d'internet. Ou se trouve tous ces truc ?


----------



## Apca (5 Septembre 2004)

Ok, c'est arrangé, après plusieurs fois avoir vidé les préférences,... finalement ca à été !  :love:


----------



## yzeurien (8 Septembre 2004)

bonjour

j'ai un probleme avec mon imprimante canon qui refuse d'imprimer en noir mais accepte la couleur

j'ai deja eu ce probleme tout a refonctionner en reinstallant mac os x j'aimerais savoir si il y a une

autre solution est ce un fichie mac os qui a disparu ? (mac os 10.2.8)

merci de repondre (ps je n'ai rien trouve dans les livres sur mac os que je possede)


----------



## golf (8 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour et bienvenue
Et qu'en dit la hotline de Canon !


----------



## myckmack (8 Septembre 2004)

Peut-être est ta cartouche d'encre noire qui pose problème (elle peut être bouchée par exemple) ?


----------



## auron (15 Septembre 2004)

bonjour tout le monde,
Est ce que vous sauriez où je peux trouver des drivers pour OSX pour mon imprimante canon i550, sur le site de canon il n'y a que les drivers pour OS9 et un guide pour OSX mais pas de drivers pour OSX, pourtant je sais qu'ils existent car certains en parlent sur d'autre posts.

merci d'avance

ps: si c'est un truc tout bète à faire excusez mon ignorance mais je viens juste de switcher...


----------



## naas (17 Septembre 2004)

il te faut telecharger le fichier d'aide proposé (téléchargement direct) et... lire


----------



## myckmack (17 Septembre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> il te faut telecharger le fichier d'aide proposé (téléchargement direct) et... lire


Par curiosité, j'ai téléchargé le fichier (j'avais remarqué la même chose que auron) mais j'ai dû mal lire car je ne vois pas où il est question de téléchargement du pilote de la i550  .


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Septembre 2004)

De quelle version de Mac OS X s'agit-il ?







Sinon, c'est par ici


----------



## myckmack (19 Septembre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> De quelle version de Mac OS X s'agit-il ?
> 
> Sinon, c'est par ici


Je ne vois pas de driver pour Mac OS X sur cette page  .


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Septembre 2004)

myckmack a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois pas de driver pour Mac OS X sur cette page  .



conclusion ....


----------



## myckmack (20 Septembre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> conclusion ....


Conclusion : auron n'a toujours pas de lien pour le pilote qu'il recherche. De mon côté, j'ai même cherché sur le site us de Canon : rien, nada, ketchi    .


----------



## golf (20 Septembre 2004)

myckmack a dit:
			
		

> Conclusion : auron n'a toujours pas de lien pour le pilote qu'il recherche. De mon côté, j'ai même cherché sur le site us de Canon : rien, nada, ketchi    .


Mauvaise conclusion  :rateau: 
Il n'y en a pas [pour l'instant] 

Ni en Gimp-Print d'ailleurs !...


----------



## golf (20 Septembre 2004)

Rectification...
Apparemment, il y en a un   :rateau: 


> i550 v1.6.3 Printer Driver for Mac OS X


 mais en version us 
Il faut passer par ici pour aller le quérir


----------



## myckmack (20 Septembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mauvaise conclusion  :rateau:
> Il n'y en a pas [pour l'instant]


Peux-tu être un peu plus explicite parce que je capte pas trop là :mouais: 



> Ni en Gimp-Print d'ailleurs !...


Pas trop surprenant puisqu'il y a un driver Canon pour Mac Os X et la i550. Vont pas se casser la tête à réinventer la roue quand même :love:.


----------



## golf (21 Septembre 2004)

Je suis bon prince, je la remets en édulcorant mais elle n'apporte rien au fil.
Mais comme tu n'acceptes pas les MP alors je tranche 

nb : un fil se lit du début à la fin  Là cela a un sens


----------



## Didier M (2 Octobre 2004)

J'essaie d'installer une imprimante Canon i865 sur mon ibook G4 qui tourne sous OS X. Après avoir lancé l'installation à partir du disque, à la dernière étape, un message me dit que des erreurs sont survenues et les choses s'arrêtent là.

 Je ne peux pas imprimer. 

J'ai essayer d'installer d'autres modèles d'imprimante, dont les driver ont été obtenus sur Internet, mais cela n'aboutit pas non plus.

Auriez-vous une piste de recherche ?

Merci


----------



## FANREM (2 Octobre 2004)

Actives l'utilisateur Root et recommences sous sa session

Pas très précis çà si notre ami est un néophyte


----------



## golf (2 Octobre 2004)

Un peu léger comme conseil !...
Fais déjà une réparation des "autorisations" avec "l'Utilitaire de disque"


----------



## Daumier (3 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour,

Est il possible de faire fonctionner une imprimante laser Canon LBP-810 sous 10.3.5 ?
Le site de Canon fait état d'un driver sous Mac OS X mais il faut en réalité être en réseau. Le site de gimp print étant en anglais ... langue que je ne maîtrise pas !

Merci


----------



## naas (3 Octobre 2004)

Bon mes recherches sur le site de canon US se sont révélées infructueuses :rose:
et le site de gimp ne liste pas ton imprimante ... bref ... peu d'espoir  golf ?


----------



## golf (3 Octobre 2004)

Le pilote !... 
Qu'est ce qui te fait dire 





> mais il faut en réalité être en réseau



Si c'est le cas, elle doit avoir une connectique ethernet ! 
Alors un câble ethernet droit entre le Mac et elle...
ou un minihub ethernet et la câblerie adéquat...
ou encore, si tu as un modem adsl ethernet avec au moins 2 ports, à travers lui...


----------



## Daumier (3 Octobre 2004)

Non elle ne possède pas de connectique ethernet.
Je possède un modem ethernet Speed Touche Home Pro avec deux interfaces Ethernet et ATMF-25.

Ce qui me fait dire cela c'est qu'après le téléchargement du "driver Canon" on obtient Nespot Device Installer et ça c'est quoi ? mon anglais ...
Quand un installe ce truc il me demande de définir les parametres du nouveau périf et entrée une adresse mac sous cette forme 00:00:00:00:00:00 ???

Hélas mes connaissances ne sont pas énormes et je suis largué !!! 

Merci


----------



## golf (3 Octobre 2004)

Daumier a dit:
			
		

> Non elle ne possède pas de connectique ethernet...


Qu'a-t-elle comme connectique !?!
Pas simple, il manque des éléments là !
Le mieux serait peut être de contacter le Support technique...


----------



## albin (4 Octobre 2004)

Je ne trouve pas de driver sur le site de canon pour une BJC 6100 surle site de canon et je n'ia rien trouvé sur les forums il n'y aurait il pas uns solution pour le faire ou un driver universel.
merci
a+


----------



## ficelle (4 Octobre 2004)

normalement, enfin suivant la façon dont tu as installé panther, tu dois pouvoir accéder à gimp-print.
pour cela, dans le gestionnaire d'impression, tu cliques sur "ajouter" en pressant alt.
puis dans le menu déroulant, tu choisis la rubrique "avancé".
ci celle ci, n'apparaît pas, tu peux telecharger la dernière beta de gimp-print en version 5.
il contient des driver pour la quasi-totalité des imprimantes sortie depuis 10 ans.


----------



## albin (4 Octobre 2004)

merci pour tas réponse je fais l'instal demain.
a+


----------



## Pitchoune (5 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà mon problème: je voulais installer le driver de l'imprimante Canon S500 sur un second ordinateur (OS X)... Mais impossible de trouver le bon driver pour OS X. Celui dispo sur le site de Canon nécessite le lancement de OS 9. Je me souviens avoir déjà fait face à ce problème il y a quelques mois, mais je ne me souviens plus de la solution   :rose: 

Quelqu'un peut m'aider?  

Merci! 




C'est bon! Inutile de chercher plus loin! J'ai trouvé le bon driver sur le site canon.de. Y sont vraiment à ch*** sur canon.ch et canon.fr. 

*En plus, pour votre info, il y a un update pour les utilisateurs d'OS X.3 au cas ou! Je l'ai mis et ça permet d'avoir plus d'option dans le gestionnaire d'impression.* 

Benne soirée à tous!


----------



## greg2 (10 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais utiliser une imprimante laser canon LBP-4i sur mon imac G4. J'ai acheté le cable USB-port parallèle. J'ai essayé de la faire fonctionner avec Gimprint et cela ne donne rien car le pilote n'est visiblement pas présent. J'ai l'impression que les lasers ne sont pas supportées...
 
Le pire c'est qu'il y a un driver livré avec le cable ( pour windows   ). jene sais pas si le cable ne peut pas fonctionner parce que je n'ai pas le driver ou si c'est juste un problème de pilote d'imprimante.
Si vous avez une idée...


----------



## naas (10 Octobre 2004)

bah  je trouve pas ton imprimante dans la liste 
http://software.canon-europe.com/index.asp?c=i


----------



## greg2 (10 Octobre 2004)

C'est clair que c'est bizarre... :mouais: 
Pourtant, elle existe bien. Y a-t-il un driver compatible avec plusieurs imprimantes? Elle est de juin 94 donc postscript non? :hein: 
C'est pas standard c'est trucs là?


----------



## naas (10 Octobre 2004)

le seul driver que j'ai trouvé c'est windows 3,1 :affraid: le je crois que tu va avoir du mal :mouais:
et coté gimp print seules les Canon LBP-4sx sont supportées, je sèche :rose:


----------



## greg2 (10 Octobre 2004)

La LBP-4sx, ça peut peut-être marcher?
Tu as trouver où?


----------



## roblenoir (19 Octobre 2004)

bonjour,
je viens d'installer le pilote de ma canon i560 sur un Mac G3/300Mhz-OsX.2.6
mais dans le gestionnaire d'impression je vois l'i560 avec un point d'interrogation et ce message : "gestionnaire non-installé".

Que puis-je faire?
Où s'installent les pilotes?

Merci.


----------



## golf (19 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour et bienvenue
Quel âge es ta Canon ?
Si elle est récente, il y a des chances pour que le pilote ne plus compatible Jaguar [10.2.6] !...


----------



## roblenoir (19 Octobre 2004)

En effet, elle est récente. Je viens de l'acheter.

Si elle n'est pas compatible 10.2.6, que puis-je faire?


----------



## golf (19 Octobre 2004)

Vérifie ici si tu as le bon driver !
Si c'est le bon, interroge Canon au même endroit...
Sinon, achète Panther 
A moins que tu n'attendes 5 mois Tiger


----------



## drumfly (25 Octobre 2004)

hello à tous,

j'ai installé le driver de ma nouvelle ip5000 de canon.
 
je deviens fou !
impossible de reconnaitre l'imprimante. Une fois redémarré, centre d'impression, ajouter, et là :

elle s'affiche mais avec la mention "gestionnaire non installé" et impossible de cliquer dessus ça ne marche pas.
Multiples ré-installs y  compris sur internet en téléchargeant le driver chez canon, rien n'y fait. Elle est bien reconnue en USB, l'install se passe normalement mais ensuite, plus rien. Pourtant elle figure bien dans les paquets d'install de la biblio (receipts), et je vois son dossier version 2.9.0 dans "Biblio-Printers-Canon-BJprinters-Ressources-database".

voilà, si qq peut me tirer de là, j'en suis reconnaissant d'avance.

Ciao


----------



## Apca (25 Octobre 2004)

Salut,

J'avais eu un problème +/- similaire au tien lors de l'installation d'une imprimante canon. D'abord, j'avais installé depuis le cd d'install fournis avec l'imprimante. Ca n'allait pas. Il me m'était aussi que les gestionnaire n'avait pas été installer. J'ai ensuite été prendre le driver chez canon qui normalement fonctionnerai vu que c'était le driver panther. Ca n'allait toujours pas. Ensuite, J'ai fait une recherche dans le finder (pomme+f) et j'ai jeter tous ce qui concernait mon imprimante. (préférence, driver,....) J'ai tous mis a la corbeille et je l'ai vidé. Après j'ai été reprendre le driver chez canon, et l'ai installez et ca fonctionnait  :mouais: Elle était reconnue


----------



## Michel Aix (26 Octobre 2004)

Je voudrais remplacer ma Canon s500 par une multifonction Canon.
Problème: je n'en ai pas trouvé avec pilote pour OSX, à la différence des imprimantes simples.
Est-ce que j'ai mal vu ?


----------



## drumfly (28 Octobre 2004)

merci beaucoup,

j'ai tout viré et ré-installé, maintenant ça marche. J'ai même pu ré-installer le driver de ma petite imprimante de tous les jours (une S300). Avec le précaution de laisser l'autre imprimante éteinte pendant l'install, ça marche super maintenant.


----------



## greg2 (1 Novembre 2004)

Pour la LBP 4i je me demande si je peux utiliser le driver d'une autre laser?...


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (2 Novembre 2004)

Salut,
Ayant décidé de virer mon pc de bureau pour un g5 (j'ai déjà un ibook), je me trouve confronté à un pbm...
J'ai acheté il y a pas longtemps, une imprimante multifontion canon mp730. Je ne pensais pas à l'époque passait au g5. J'en suis super content mais voilà le pbm: c'est qu'il n'existe pas de drivers pour cette imprimante :s.

Même si elle fonctionne en autonome pour les fax, photocopie... je ne peux pas imprimer avec le mac, ni envoyer de fax (pas indispensable ça) et encore moins scanner...
y aurait-il une solution pour pouvoir au moins imprimer dans un premier temps puis scanner ensuite???...

Merci car ça gâche un peu ma joie de switcher...


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (2 Novembre 2004)

Je pense à un truc. Au pire, si j'achète virtual pc 7, je purrais installer et utiliser pleinement mon imprimante sur port usb avec mon g5?

Peut-on par glisser déposer, prendre un fichier du mac et le mettre sur le bureau de win 2000 simplement?


Merci


----------



## golf (3 Novembre 2004)

Michel Aix a dit:
			
		

> ...Problème: je n'en ai pas trouvé avec pilote pour OSX, à la différence des imprimantes simples.
> Est-ce que j'ai mal vu ?





			
				Zzz steeve zzZ a dit:
			
		

> ...mais voilà le pbm: c'est qu'il n'existe pas de drivers pour cette imprimante...


Pas de pilote Os X pour les Multifonctions Canon, merci Canon


----------



## greg2 (6 Novembre 2004)

Petite question: j'ai problème d'impression en noir avec ma S330 (comme si on arrivait à la fin de la cartouche sauf qu'elle est neuve). J'ai regardé le support il doit y avoir les têtes d'impressions mais je voudrais savoir si ça se nettoie ou si c'est autre chose...


----------



## greg2 (7 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour,

Mon imprimante canon s330 n'imprime pas correctement le noir (comme si la cartouche était vide, mais elle est neuve).
J'ai essayé tous les nettoyages possibles (en profondeur etc), mais ça ne donne rien. J'ai regardé le support sur lequel sont fixées les cartouches et qui doit contenir les têtes d'impression. Y a-t-il un moyen pour nettoyer ce truc? S'agit-il d'autre chose?   
Merci.


----------



## neopium (7 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Voila, j'ai un message qui s'affiche toutes les secondes dans la console... Il n'y a a priori pas de conséquences directes sur le fonctionnement du système (pas de ralentissement a priori), mais j'aimerais quand même que celà cesse... le message est le suivant :


> Looking for devices matching vendor ID=1193 and product ID=8717


Je suppose que ce message est lié à mon scanner Canon, mais le logiciel Informations Système me donne 


> CanoScan:
> 
> Nom du constructeur:	Canon
> Vitesse:	Jusqu&#8217;à 12 Mb/s
> ...


donc je ne sais pas ce que ce mystérieux produit 8717 peut-être... qq1 paut m'aider ?
Merci
@+
Neo


----------



## neopium (9 Novembre 2004)

Je ne sais pas si mon problème n'intéresse personne :rateau: ou si personne n'a de solution , mais comme j'en ai a priori trouvé une (faut encore que je la teste), je vous fait part de ma découverte... car je ne suis apparemment pas le seul dans ce cas.
 Rendez visite aux liens suivants :
MacNN  et surtout Inert Ramblings (en anglais malheureusement)
 Voici un bref résumé :
 Les applications N124U_ButtonManager et N067U_ButtonManager génèrent apparemment ce type de message ( 





> Looking for devices matching vendor ID=1193 and product ID=8718


 pour le premier, 





> Looking for devices matching vendor ID=1193 and product ID=8717


 pour le second). On peut trouver l'ID de son scanner Canon dans "Informations Système". Il suffit apparemment de désinstaller celui des 2 buttonManager qui ne correspond pas au modele installé pour se débarrasser du problème... Je fais le teste ce soir et vous en donne des nouvelles (ça fait un peu monologue, mais qui sait, ça peut servir à qq1)
 @+
 Neo


----------



## neopium (9 Novembre 2004)

Effectivement, ça marche !!!! J'ai du supprimer le fichier N067U_ButtonManager qui gérait le scanner 8717, que je n'ai pas... il avait forcément qq difficultés à le trouver...


----------



## luco (29 Novembre 2004)

ma S900 de canon a 2ans. 
Elle m'a donné de magnifiques enfants sur tous types de papier (  du A4 qualité maxi en 50s.)
 Mais rien n'y fait depuis qq jours j'ai une dominante magenta et remarque utile je pense, seulement en réglage photo ( donc qd  les 2 cartouches photo PC & PM fonctionnent)
j'ai un bon résultat si je fais l'impression d'une page de test mais je crois que ce test ne se fait pas en qualité photo .
                             Je me suis plongé dans l'info sur la chaine graphique, j'ai étalonné mon écran au mieux, j'ai essayé différents profils dans photoshop comme dans la gestion des profils de  l'imprimante géré par Color Sync  mais  sans résultat.
Y a t-il un connaisseur pour m'aider ?
autres questions :
le réglage de l'alignement des têtes doit il se faire en cherchant la lisibilité maxi des lignes verticales de chaque rectangle ou bien  le rectangle le plus uni
 ( sans lignes ) ?
est ce la tête des buses qui est en dysfonctionnement?


----------



## sc3fab (5 Décembre 2004)

Salut à tous,

Voilà j'ai une vieille BJC 3000 de chez CANON et je n'arrive pas à l'installer sur mon IMac, 
comment faut il procéder ?
sous OS X ou sous classic ?

J'ai le CD d'instal pour Mac qui m'etait fournie avec l'imprimante, mais à l'epoque il ne connaissait pas vraiment l'OS X.

Tout aide est la bienvenue


----------



## r e m y (6 Décembre 2004)

Quelle version du driver de cette Canon S750 utilisez-vous sous OS X?

Personnellement j'ai la version 1.5.1 (il y a une verison 1.5.2 sur le site de Canon, mais je ne l'ai pas encore installé), et j'ai quelques soucis sous OS X pour imprimer sur des "formats personnalisés"

Si j'imprime sous Classic (donc avec le pilote OS9), je peux créer un format personnalisé (10x15 en l'occurence pour imprimer sur papier photo) et l'impression se fait correctement (seul petit défaut l'option sans marge n'est pas autorisée sur un format personnalisé) et je sors des photos avec une marge de 6 mm environ

Par contre sous OS X, quel que soit le logiciel utilisé, si je crée un format personnalisé (10x15 toujours) et que je le sélectionne, lorsqu'on imprime, le pilote d'impression va pivoter le format d'un quart de tour et aller imprimer ce rectangle de 10x15 centré au milieu d'un format A4 (et ce quelle que soit la taille de papier que je mette dans l'imprimante, sachant que de toutes façons cette imprimante n'a pas de détection de format.)

Un possesseur de Canon S750 a-t-il réussi à imprimer correctement des photos en format 10x15 sous OS X???

(Nota: MacOS X 10.3.5)


----------



## r e m y (6 Décembre 2004)

Bon j'ai fait la mise à jour du pilote d'impression Canon en version 1.5.2.... ben c'est toujours pareil.

Il ne gère pas du tout correctement les formats personnalisés de papier. Il positionne le rectangle correspondant au format spécifié au centre d'un format A4 et en lui faisant faire un 1/4 de tour en plus!!!

J'ai essayé d'éditer le fichier plist qui enregistre les données des formats personnalisés, mais sans succès pour l'instant...

C'est dingue que Canon ne soit pas capable de vendre ses imprimantes avec des pilotes MacOS X au moins équivalents à ceux existants sous OS9!  


Je vais aller voir si GimpPrint me permet de dompter cette p..... d'imprimante


----------



## r e m y (7 Décembre 2004)

Avec GimpPrint, pas de résultat..... je choisis ajouter une imprimante (en maintenant OPtion appuyé), je sélectionne l'option Avancées, puis imprimante usb, puis Canon... mais dans la liste il n"y a pas la S750. Je pensais essayer de sélectionner un autre modèle (S800 par exemple), mais quel que soit le modèle sélectionné, le bouton "Ajouter" reste grisé. Je ne peux qu'Annuler

Donc je reste avec le pilote 1.5.2 fourni par Canon... mais là j'ai progressé un peu. En fait j'ai créé plusieurs formats personnalisés (un 10x15, un 15x10, un 10x15 avec larges nulles...). Dans le lot il se trouve que le 10x15 fonctionne correctement. (les autres continuent à être pivotés et reportés au centre d'un A4 virtuel). Donc je ne touche plus à rien et je sélectionne ce format 10x15 quand j'ai besoin d'imprimer des photos (j'ai édité le fichier plist des formats personnalisés, et je ne comprends pas pourquoi seul l'un des 4 formats créés se comporte normalement. Je ne vois pas de différence dans les paramètres enregistrés)

Autre anomalie que je n'arrive pas à contourner: je n'ai pas accès à l'option d'impression sans marge. Je sais que cette option n'est accessible que pour certians formats de papier et certaines qualités de papier, mais je n'arrive plus à trouver le bon "couple". Je sélectionna A4 et papier photo Pro par exemple (je suis presque sûr que c'est un couple qui devrait donner accès à l'impression en "débordement"), mais l'option de garndeur de dépassement de marge reste grisée


----------



## ypain (7 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour,

Sous os 10.3.6, alors que jusqu'a présent tout fonctonnait bien, un beau mattinle le système a décidé de ne plus reconnatre mon imprimante, (Une Canon) Se je  clique sur ok, la fenêtre "ajouter une imprimante" s'ouvre. Mon imprimante apparait bien, flanquée d'un point d'interrogation sur l'icône et du message "gestionnaire non installé". Le système recherche de nouveaux gestionnaires, et m'affiche  le message "De nouveaux gestionnaires ont été détectés. Voulez-vous recharger le navigateur ?"
 je clique sur OK, me voilà revenu à la liste des imprimantes (vide). Si je réitère l'opération et clique cette fois sur "annuler", je reste sur "ajouter une imprimante", ne pouvant l'ajouter puisque le gestionnaire est "non installé". je précise que j'ai été auparavent recharger un driver "frais" sur le site Canon et que je l'ai correctement installé.

Si vous avee une idée , merci d'avance.


----------



## jugnin (7 Décembre 2004)

Tout de même pratiques ces copier-coller, j'en suis flatté.
Comme tu dois le savoir, j'ai été confronté à un problème similaire aujourd'hui, et il s'est résolu avec une simplicité consternante. J'ai désinstallé le gestionnaire, l'ai téléchargé à nouveau et l'ai installé. A l'heure qu'il est j'imprime ma race.


----------



## luco (8 Décembre 2004)

ApplePie a dit:
			
		

> *je suis satisfait de la mienne. rapide, silencieuse, impress. sans marge. il y a effectivement une différence de rendu et de finesse entre les impressions sur papier canon et sur les autres mais rien de dramatique. et si on est un pinailleur, on utilise du papier photo sur un frontier fuji* /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


 puisque tu as une S900 comme moi peut être tu peux  répondre aux questions suivantes ( auquelles personne ne me répond pas même canon 
"ma S900 de canon a 2ans. 
Elle m'a donné de magnifiques enfants sur tous types de papier et surtout du A4 qualité maxi en 50s environ.
 Mais rien n'y fait depuis qq jours j'ai une dominante magenta et remarque utile je pense seulement en réglage photo ( donc avec les 2 cartouches photo (PC & PM)
( j'ai un bon résultat si je fais l'impression d'une page de test mais je crois que ce test ne se fait pas en qualité photo .)
                             Je me suis plongé dans l'info sur la chaine graphique, j'ai étalonné mon écran au mieux, j'ai essayé différents profils dans photoshop, dans la gestion des profils de  l'imprimante géré par Color Sync  mais  sans résultat
Y a t-il un connaisseur pour m'aider ?
autres questions .
le réglage de l'alignement des têtes doit il se faire en cherchant la lisibilité maxi des lignes verticales de chaque rectangle ou bien  le rectangle le plus uni ( sans lignes ) ?


----------



## golf (8 Décembre 2004)

Tu as vu la date des posts !!!
De plus, tu as déjà posé cette question mais sans réponse, certes.


----------



## Leehalt (8 Décembre 2004)

Tu peux aussi essayer Printer Center Repair. Je ne sais pas ce qu'il vaut par contre, mais si macosxfacile.com le recommande...


----------



## luco (8 Décembre 2004)

je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu me parles de la date.. elle empêche que tu donnes ton avis ne serait ce que sur le pb de l'alignement des têtes, mais peut être simplement  tu n'as pas de réponse .Pourquoi ne pas le dire tout simplement?


----------



## thespis (12 Décembre 2004)

bonjour, 
Je n'ai jamais vu ca, le support technique de Canon est trop Nul!
J'ai trouver beaucoup plus experts dans ce forum. Ne me decevez pas.

Je possede une Canon I550 sur Mac OS 10.3
elle a toujours bien fonctionné- je ne sais pas si ca en est la cause , mais je viens d'installer une carte airport extreme.

Lorsque je lance une impression :
L'activité du logiciel d'imprimante se met en marche, puis s'arrete.
je click sur démarer les taches, rien ne se passe.
Mon imprimante est bien selectionnée dans "LISTE DES IMPRIMANTES"
Dans le "DOCK" une imprimante s'affice avec "un point d'exclamation"

Le logiciel "d'allignement des tetes" fonctionne bien pourtant et imprime les pages.
Mais pas à partir d'une autre application : texte, photoshop etc...


J'ai verifier les cables
Mis à jour le dernier pilote d'impression
J'essai bien d'imprimer directement de mon IBOOK à l'imprimante sans passer par un réseau. 


Pourquoi "l'ETAT" de mon imprimante est "ARRETE"?
Lorsque je fait "POMME + P" pour imprimer, que signifie le " ! " à coté de mon imprimante? 

merci pour votre aide

D


----------



## jhk (12 Décembre 2004)

thespis a dit:
			
		

> bonjour,
> Je n'ai jamais vu ca, le support technique de Canon est trop Nul!
> J'ai trouver beaucoup plus experts dans ce forum. Ne me decevez pas.



Houlà ... C'est bien autoritaire !
On va essayer quand même ...

Le point d'exclamation en blanc sur fond rouge indique une erreur (rien de transcendant jusqu'ici   ).

Je te poses plusieurs questions, car apparemment, ton pb a lieu avec plusieurs applications, ce qui laisse penser qu'il vient soit du système, soit de l'imprimante. 

As-tu vérifié la connexion entre l'imprimante et ton Mac ? 
Est-elle bien sélectionnée dans le Centre d'Impression (donc, en gras) ?
Ton imprimante t'indique-t-elle qqch (cf. voyants lumineux) ? 
Un message d'erreur apparaît en général lorsqu'une impression échoue.

Tu peux ensuite essayer de quitter le Centre d'Impression, de le relancer, et après de relancer ton impression.

Après tout ça, il ne devrait plus rester qu'un pb de configuration de ton imprimante, mais là, je ne connais pas ta Canon ...


----------



## thespis (13 Décembre 2004)

Merci pour ton aide .

Mon opinion sur le tech support de Canon est bien sure personelle-
On m'ecoute pour 5mm, me fait patienter pour 10 mm en me demandant si j'ai installé le nouveau Pilote- puis 5mm de plus pour me dire enfin qu'un technicien de niveau 2 va me reppeller
tout ca à 0,35 E la minute.
Ca a légèrement sensibillisé ma patience 


J'ai bien suivi tes indications:
-Il n'y pas de lumiere qui clignote sur l'imprimante, elle reste allumé
-le choix de l'imprimante est bien en gras et "par default"

Il y aurait t-il une facon d'effacer toutes les associations au pilote Canon, afin que je puisse le re-installer?

merci encore

D


----------



## woulf (13 Décembre 2004)

oui, dans l'application configuration d'imprimantes, tu as la liste de tes imprimantes et tu peux effacer une imprimante, il y a une icone correspondante dans la fenêtre de l'appli.

Après tu resélectionnes ton imprimante, parfois ça peut suffire.

Si cela ne marche pas, tu réinstalles le driver et tu resélectionnes ton imprimante.


----------



## jhk (13 Décembre 2004)

thespis a dit:
			
		

> Mon opinion sur le tech support de Canon est bien sure personelle-
> On m'ecoute pour 5mm, me fait patienter pour 10 mm en me demandant si j'ai installé le nouveau Pilote- puis 5mm de plus pour me dire enfin qu'un technicien de niveau 2 va me reppeller. Tout ca à 0,35 E la minute.Ca a légèrement sensibillisé ma patience



C'est parfaitement compréhensible. C'est malheureusement notre lot quotidien ... La plupart des SAV connaissent bien le PC, mais le Mac ...




> Il y aurait t-il une facon d'effacer toutes les associations au pilote Canon, afin que je puisse le re-installer?



Tu vas dans Utilitaires/Centre d'Impression, tu sélectionnes ton imprimante, tu la supprimes, et tu cliques sur Ajouter. Si ton pilote est bien installé et ton imprimante bien connectée, ton Mac doit la retrouver, et tu dois pouvoir cliquer (toujours dans le Centre d'Impression), sur Configurer pour effectuer les opérations d'entretien de base.

Après ça, si tes applications ne peuvent toujours pas imprimer, je ne vois que deux choses choses
- vérifier que ta Canon i550 est bien l'imprimante sélectionnée (menu déroulant tout en haut) dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre lorsque tu veux imprimer un document. 
- ou alors c'est lié au système. Un passage par Utilitaires/Utilitaire de disque et vérification et, si nécessaire, des autorisations.


----------



## thespis (13 Décembre 2004)

Ca y est !

J'ai recommencer a partir du début.
Desinstaller-reinstaller l'imprimante (pour la 5eme fois)
Debrancher-rebrancher l'imprimante de la prise USB et courant ( 10eme fois)
Vérifié les Autorisations Pour la 1er Fois!
En effet il me semble que le probleme se trouvait au niveau des Autorisations. 
Pendant la verifications qui à bien durée 1 heure, le system a détécté plein de soucis-
Une fois tout ca réparé, j'ai rebranché l'imprimante et OUF! Ca à marché.

Un grand merci pour votre aide ces derniers jours.


----------



## jhk (13 Décembre 2004)

Satanées autorisations ! Elles sont la source de nombreux pb. 
J'espère qu'Apple règlera ça avec Tiger.



			
				thespis a dit:
			
		

> Un grand merci pour votre aide ces derniers jours.



Avec plaisir !


----------



## sbell (29 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour,
je viens d' installer mon imprimante canon I350 avec le dernier driver trouvé sur Canon.fr.
Tout s' est bien passé, mon Imac l' a reconnue mais lorsuqe je vais dans configuration d'imprimante
il m' est impossible d' acceder à l' utilitaire (entre autre pour voir le niveau d' encre.
i quelqu' un sait pourquoi, merci d' avance
longue vie à Macgénération


----------



## pm5500 (4 Janvier 2005)

Un ami souhaite brancher une laser canon LBP 810 sur son ibook en usb. Mais comment faire ? Le site canon envoie un pilote en ethernet, moyen moyen...
Siquelqu'un a une idée... Merci


----------



## Daumier (4 Janvier 2005)

Bonsoir,

J'ai par erreur acheté d'occasion un imprimante Canon Laser LBP 810, après avoir vu sur le site de Canon un soit disant driver Canon pour Mac OS X pour ce modèle d'imprimante, ce qui n'est pas vrais.
Ce driver fonctionne avec une adreesse Mac et il n'est pas possible de la trouver avec cette imprimante. 

Le logiciel Gimmt print ne reconnait pas lui non plus la LBP 810 !

Désolé mais il n'y a aucun moyen de la faire fonctionner sous MAC ce qui m'a été confirmé par Canon. Cette machine a été conçue uniquement pour PC !


----------



## pm5500 (5 Janvier 2005)

Et bien tant pis... Et merci pour la réponse.


----------



## heleneMAC (5 Février 2005)

Salut,  Je n'arrive pas à installer le driver de mon imprimante canon i80 sur mon Mac portable powerbook g4.

Ca bloque à chaque fois sur "traitement : pilote d'imprimante BJ" "exécution du script de post-traitement"

J'ai retéléchargé le driver sur le site de canon mais ça fait pareil qu'avec le driver du CD.

Merci de vos solutions miraculeuses !! ;o)


----------



## heleneMAC (5 Février 2005)

re,

Finalement c'était une barrette de mémoire défectueuse récemment installée qui posait problème. Tout s'est résolu en l'enlevant.
A+


----------



## Fran6 (19 Février 2005)

Hello,

je viens de passer sous Mac et j'ai une imprimante Canon S800. Mais le CD de drivers  me dit qu'il faut OS X 8 ou 9. Sur le site de Canon, idem. Sur mon PC, j'avais Xp et pas de problemes. J'avais un utilitaire qui me permettait de choisir la qualite du papier, des effets, et j'en passe. Faut dire que je suis nouveau sur Mac donc j'ai peut-être pas encore trouvé le truc mais si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider....

PS: mon imprimante est branchée et marche normalement. Mais je ne peux pas modifier quoi que cce soit et je n'ai pas les options que j'avais sous mon PC....

Merci pour votre aide

Guinouss


----------



## Fran6 (19 Février 2005)

Je suis passé par Mas OS 9 mais 4a ne change rien....


----------



## Fran6 (19 Février 2005)

Je me réponds a moi-même   . En fait, j'ai récupérer un soft chez Canon qui me permet de faire ce que je faisais auparavant avec mon pc....donc, plus de soucis !!!! 

Merci quand même à ceux qui ont pris le temps de lire mon post  

Bye

Guinouss


----------



## mamadou51 (8 Mars 2005)

bonjour tout le monde
je viens de lacher mon pc pour un mac d'occaz et je regrette pas sauf que j'avais une imprimante de type canon bjc 6200 que j'aimerais pas mettre au placard elle est en usb, les drivers du site canon ne sont que pour os9 et j'ai bien installé le pakage canon du cd os x,3 mais quand je vais dans le gestionaire mon imprimante est reconnu mais il me dit gestionaire non installé !
ma question est comment installe t'on ce gestionaire ????

merci d'avance les gens ça m'aiderais bien !


----------



## mamadou51 (10 Mars 2005)

J'ai trouvé réponse à ma question, par ici...  :rateau: 

allez à cette adresse vous pourrez trouver le driver canon bjc 6200 ( non officiel ) mais il fonctionne très bien , je viens de le tester   !

Attention ne permets pas de réglages sur l'imprimante, mais simplement d'imprimer ( et c'est deja pas mal !! )

@+ les gens


----------



## golf (11 Mars 2005)

Elle est aussi supporté par le presque universel :  Gimp-Print...


----------



## harrylime (22 Mars 2005)

Bonjour à tous,
j'ai un gros problème avec l'installation de mon imprimante canon IP3000 sur mon e-mac. J'ai bien suivi toutes les instructions mais mon ordinateur continue à me dire : "gestionnaire non installé". J'ai cru comprendre qu'il y avait des problèmes avec cette imprimante, suis-je le dernier au courant ?
En tout cas merci à tous ceux qui prendront le temps de me répondre.


HL


----------



## gratoune (23 Mars 2005)

J'ai cette imprimante installée sur mon G4 depuis le système 10.3.6  et je suis actuellement sous 10.3.8 elle fonctionne trés bien, sous quelle système est tu?


----------



## Caro45 (10 Avril 2005)

J'ai suivi votre discussion sur cette imprimante que je possède et qui fonctionne sur OS 9 que j'ai gardé sur le MAC, mais maintenant que je travaille plus sur OS X, impossible de faire fonctionner cette imprimante.
J'ai été sur le site CANON, je leur ai envoyé un e-mail auquel ils n'ont pas daigné répondre. Mon fils a suivi vos conseils, (car moi je ne connais pas grand'chose à l'informatique) mais nous sommes en rade, l'imprimante parait et on ne peut l'installer, c'est grisé, il manque, parait-il, le gestionnaire d'imprimante. J'ai cherché en vain... et mon fils qui est sur PC est perdu sur mon MAC. Il n'est pas informaticien non plus.
Vous parlez de ROOT, qu'es-ce-que c'est ? 
Merci de bien vouloir nous aider.
Caroline


----------



## Caro45 (11 Avril 2005)

J'avais mis ce post dans un autre endroit et il a été déplacé et vous ne comprendrez rien si je n'ajoute pas qu'il s'agir d'une imprimante CANON BJC 6500.  
Merci à l'avance, de votrte aide.


----------



## zolive12 (14 Avril 2005)

A l'aide.... 
Voilas la situation : Je voudrai imprimer sur une des deux imprimantes du reseau du boulot (une EPSON CM 900 CN et une canon LBP-470) j'ai pas reussit à trouver de drivers mac  pour l'imprimante canon et meme Gimp-print ne la prend pas en charge, J'arrive a envoyer une impression mais des tonnes de feuilles avec des lignes de nombres et de lettres, ca a pas du tout l'air de plaire a l'imprimante.... donc, si vous avez idées, je suis preneur. Canon aurait il des griefs contre apple? ou mon impriante est trop vieille ou trop rare?  

 Pour l'epson, je lance l'impression, ca passe par Gimp print... c'est long :sleep: ... et la j'ai un message "arret des tâches" et rien ne sort... Je sais plus quoi faire. :sick: 

C'est qd meme un comble j'ai deux imprimante a ma disposition, et j'arrive a rien imprimer... help....  

Merci d'avance.


----------



## zzzeb (14 Avril 2005)

AAAARRRGGRRHHHH !!!!!

pas moyen d'imprimer avec la canon pixma ip5000 sous environnement classic ou meme directement sous 9.2.2 ???

je la voit dans le selecteur, j'ai installé (désinstallé, & même chopé la derniere version chez canon. ) plusieurs fois le driver, mais rien n'y fait ???

d'autre part, elle est installé et fonctionne sous x ... mais vous comprenez avec ma version de xpress 3,32 pas moyen d'imprimer quoi que ce soit ????

quelqu'un a une solution ????
cordialement

seb


----------



## zzzeb (14 Avril 2005)

AAAARRRGGRRHHHH !!!!!

pas moyen d'imprimer avec la canon pixma ip5000 sous environnement classic ou meme directement sous 9.2.2 ???

je la voit dans le selecteur, j'ai installé (désinstallé, & même chopé la derniere version chez canon. ) plusieurs fois le driver, mais rien n'y fait ???

d'autre part, elle est installé et fonctionne sous x ... mais vous comprenez avec ma version de xpress 3,32 pas moyen d'imprimer quoi que ce soit ????

quelqu'un a une solution ????
cordialement

seb


----------



## krigepouh (14 Avril 2005)

Gaaasp !
Où as-tu trouvé le driver de la 5000 pour Classic ? Moi j'ai une ip4000R et idem pas moyen d'imprimer sous OS 9, sauf que moi je n'ai carrément pas le driver pour l'OS 9 .
Peux-tu me donner ton lien stp.

Comme je pense que le driver doit être le même ou pas loin, je te ferais part de mes expériences.

a+


----------



## zzzeb (14 Avril 2005)

ici pour la 4000 : http://software.canon-europe.com/Printers/Bubble_Jet_Printers/PIXMA_iP400010095.asp


----------



## Andine (15 Avril 2005)

Bonsoir à tous

Pour tous ceux qui ont des problèmes avec leurs imprimantes Canon notamment !
Puisque le driver fourni sur le CD d'install. voire même le plus récent téléchargé sur le site de Canon n'est pas reconnu par Mac OS 10.3.7 ou 8... Pas moyen de voir et de sélectionner la description d'imprimante correspondante dans le panneau de config..... 

Il existe une solution... Il s'agit d'un driver indépendant.... connu dans le monde Linux sous le nom de Turboprint et qui, pour Mac OS X a pris le nom de *Printfab*  !
Evidemment ce driver est en version démo gratuite... 30 jours seulement !
Ensuite si on veut continuer à l'utiliser, il coûte quand même 49 euros !  Ça n'est pas rien !
Mais au moins toutes les Canon de la série Pixma sont reconnues par Mac OS X grâce à ce driver.
Ca peut dépanner en attendant de trouver mieux ! et gratuit  

On le trouve *ici*   ainsi que les infos... en allemand ou en anglais seulement.
Mais c'est très facile à télécharger, installer et utiliser. J'ai testé (IP 5000) et ça fonctionne...  

De plus, il a de nombreux paramètrages... Enfin, allez voir sur le site, il y a aussi des captures d'écran, un manuel en ligne etc.... et surtout la liste des imprimantes supportées : Epson, Canon, HP et Brother...

Amicalement  
Andine

PS : Evidemment si quelqu'un trouve mieux, je suis preneuse ! Merci d'avance...


----------



## golf (12 Mai 2005)

Suite de ce fil : Imprim. Canon : des impressions, des pilotes et des maux [2] !... ​


----------

